# Peyton's beautiful face



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My baby is now 4 1/2 months old <3


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She's a silly puppy sometimes










Scheming!










"Whatcha doin?"










Just a little too pretty for her own good.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is such a pretty girl! She's telling you to get off your computer and play with her LOL


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww..she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Sooo sweet! Seems like only yesterday... :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!! I love the big paws! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl you've got there!


----------



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

She is too Cute!! Adorable face your little girl has!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this dog will be huge, judging by her paws...and she is a beauty, too...with attitude LOL


----------

